# anybody else high risk due to BP???



## missmayhem

hello all just had booking in app and am under consultant care due to usually high bp

at app today it was low......... 120/70

compared to usual 150/80 or there abouts


anyways anybody wanna join this thread as a support or just to chat and help settle our worries


----------



## 2nd Time Mom

missmayhem said:


> hello all just had booking in app and am under consultant care due to usually high bp
> 
> at app today it was low......... 120/70
> 
> compared to usual 150/80 or there abouts
> 
> 
> anyways anybody wanna join this thread as a support or just to chat and help settle our worries

I am high risk due to HBP.... It also went up with my last pregnancy (son is now 5 years old)... No meds that time, just bed rest starting at 7 months. It would flucuate but never put on meds.

This pregnancy I was put on 200 mg of Labetalol twice daily starting at 22 weeks & 2 days ( I will be 27 weeks in a few days).

I was dissapointed like there was something wrong with me.. Afraid that the meds would hurt the baby... but at 150 / 100 the doc had no choice. The benefit outweighed the risks...

I feel fine on the meds & I will get a scan monthly now. I just put everything in the hands of the Lord,& claim that I will be delivering a healthy baby girl in August.

But at 120 / 70 you are doing well. Hell, that's my pressure on meds! 

Anytime you want to talk just send me a message because I know it gets scary. I've dealt with gestational high blood pressure twice. With & without meds & I know how much it can worry a mom. Real Talk!

And I am all for keeping the thread going if it helps others as well as myself.:hugs:


----------



## missmayhem

thanks for your reply hun, glad to hear you are doing well.....


went to doc this afternoon and bp was 140/70.....


----------



## Nightnurse

Hi I am 33 and suffer with HBP and am TTC *(am now waiting to see if AF shws up or not) *am really worried about the complications with this and would really like if this is kept going it would be a big help to others


----------



## Lizzy7

I'm 17 weeks tomorrow. I went to the dr. today and my blood pressure was 160/80, they checked it a little later and it was 140/80. They sent me to get blood drawn and I have to do a 24 hour urine collection. She thinks I'm at risk for getting preeclampsia. I'm so worried. :(


----------



## MamaHeather

Oy!

I am considered high-risk with this pregnancy, due to undiagnosed chronic hypertension. When I was 11 weeks, I was diagnosed with chronic hpt, with pressure of 150/115! I was medicated immediately with labetalol, which made me soooo sick. The side effects were unliveable, so my OBYGYN switched me to Adalat XL, 30mg twice a day (what she calls a horse dose). It worked magically all the way through the end of my second trimester.

But now - my levels are almost back up to where they were before I was medicated! I have had to take many trips to Labour and Delivery to be assessed. My labs are consistently fine, and I only have a trace of protein in my urine. However, my symptoms are many and its hard to live my day to day life with my two kids and husband. I have been on unofficial bedrest - told to just keep my feet up - no walks, summer adventures, etc. 

I am feeling really frustrated - like my ability to be a mommy, wife, etc has been taken away. I hate feeling helpless. Of course, I will do anything to ensure that my little guy is born healthy. My Dr tells me my goal is to get to 32 weeks, and I am PETRIFIED that I am going to have him early. I feel like a failure, and even though my rational brain knows that I am not, my hormonal brain doesn't.

Does anyone have any success stories? Any high bp diagnosis with ideal outcomes? Lets post our little successes and keep encouraging one another! Good luck, ladies!:hugs:


----------



## missmayhem

morning ladies, onto the the hbp my eczema has flared up big time and i am covered in the stuff..........

not fun at all, trying to de-stress as much as possible but with my finals starting tomorrow its not happening at all.

mamah- sorry to hear you having such a rough time of it, and you are not a failure at al

lizzy- i also fear i will have pre-e at a later stage and have my fingers tightly crossed for you

nightnurse- best of luck hun


----------



## you&me

Hey ladies...

My first daughter was born at 29 weeks due to sudden and severe onset of pre-eclamptic toxemia...I ended up on labetalol for 6 months after delivery.

My second pregnancy...they put me on aspirin and calcium at 12 weeks, which has been shown to significantly reduce the risk of pre-e...my BP started rising at about 26 weeks, but they managed to control it by upping my labetalol as required...and I made it to 38+5 before pre-e got me and the protein showed up...they delivered next day, and Amber is a healthy 6 months old :thumbup:

This time...no doubt I will end up back on the labetalol as I was only weaned off of it in January.

Labetalol is very safe in pregnancy and breast feeding...and the benefits of taking it far outweigh the risks of not and having a BP that is uncontrollable.


----------



## 2nd Time Mom

you&me said:


> Hey ladies...
> 
> My first daughter was born at 29 weeks due to sudden and severe onset of pre-eclamptic toxemia...I ended up on labetalol for 6 months after delivery.
> 
> My second pregnancy...they put me on aspirin and calcium at 12 weeks, which has been shown to significantly reduce the risk of pre-e...my BP started rising at about 26 weeks, but they managed to control it by upping my labetalol as required...and I made it to 38+5 before pre-e got me and the protein showed up...they delivered next day, and Amber is a healthy 6 months old :thumbup:
> 
> This time...no doubt I will end up back on the labetalol as I was only weaned off of it in January.
> 
> Labetalol is very safe in pregnancy and breast feeding...and the benefits of taking it far outweigh the risks of not and having a BP that is uncontrollable.

This is good to hear, I have been on labetalol for about 5 weeks (will be 27 weeks tomorrow) and I was a little worried about how it would affect my baby. I have been lucky because after the first few days of feeling "spacy" and "headachy" my symptoms on labetalol went away & I am doing great on it. I always have this thought in the back of my mind that my BP will start creeping back up and I will need to up my dosage (currently on 200 mg twice daily) but we shall see.

Thanks so much.. So encouraging!:hugs:


----------



## 2nd Time Mom

missmayhem said:


> morning ladies, onto the the hbp my eczema has flared up big time and i am covered in the stuff..........
> 
> not fun at all, trying to de-stress as much as possible but with my finals starting tomorrow its not happening at all.
> 
> mamah- sorry to hear you having such a rough time of it, and you are not a failure at al
> 
> lizzy- i also fear i will have pre-e at a later stage and have my fingers tightly crossed for you
> 
> nightnurse- best of luck hun

Well you gotta find a way to de-stress because stress only adds to high BP... Good Luck chica... You'll be fine. B4 we know it, your little bambino will be here healthy as can be!!!!


----------



## 2nd Time Mom

MamaHeather said:


> Oy!
> 
> I am considered high-risk with this pregnancy, due to undiagnosed chronic hypertension. When I was 11 weeks, I was diagnosed with chronic hpt, with pressure of 150/115! I was medicated immediately with labetalol, which made me soooo sick. The side effects were unliveable, so my OBYGYN switched me to Adalat XL, 30mg twice a day (what she calls a horse dose). It worked magically all the way through the end of my second trimester.
> 
> But now - my levels are almost back up to where they were before I was medicated! I have had to take many trips to Labour and Delivery to be assessed. My labs are consistently fine, and I only have a trace of protein in my urine. However, my symptoms are many and its hard to live my day to day life with my two kids and husband. I have been on unofficial bedrest - told to just keep my feet up - no walks, summer adventures, etc.
> 
> I am feeling really frustrated - like my ability to be a mommy, wife, etc has been taken away. I hate feeling helpless. Of course, I will do anything to ensure that my little guy is born healthy. My Dr tells me my goal is to get to 32 weeks, and I am PETRIFIED that I am going to have him early. I feel like a failure, and even though my rational brain knows that I am not, my hormonal brain doesn't.
> 
> Does anyone have any success stories? Any high bp diagnosis with ideal outcomes? Lets post our little successes and keep encouraging one another! Good luck, ladies!:hugs:

Chica you are NOT a failure.... You have a REAL body, and hell - life is stressful... Plus carrying a precious life inside of you takes a lot out of a woman and some women's bodies handle things differently.

With my first child I had HBP from 6 months til delivery. I was put on rest in March and delivered in May due to extremely HBP (2 days after his due date)... My BP would flucuate. Meaning I had good days (130 / 80) and bad days (150 / 100). I was scared but this time around I think it scared me a little more because the HBP came earlier (22 weeks put on meds, starting creeping up around 16 weeks). 

I have 13 weeks to go & I don't ask why me anymore. I just make sure I eat healthy, drink plenty of water and stay positive.

My first child was born 6 lbs & 12 ounces .. Super healthy & is 5 years old now.

This bun in the oven will be just fine. Yeah I am on labetalol, but she stays kicking & bouncing around. We will all be just fine!!!! Keep your faith

:hugs:


----------



## rainbow29

Thanks to all who have posted - I got a shock when I was admitted at 34 weeks with high bp and was then given steroid injections and prescribed labetalol. After initial panic, I gave in and took the meds but you've made me feel much better about it all. Also you've mentioned breastfeeding - as I'm now 38 weeks and they're going to induce me next week, I was getting worried about the Trandate/Labetalol tablets saying not recommended for breastfeeding. Have you breastfed on them then?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Hello All-
With my first son I was diagnosed with PIH (pregnancy induced hypertension) and my BP was *always* 140s/80s-90s. I honestly was very surprised that I was not put on medication. I went to a military hospital (my husband is in the military), and basically the staff scared the living heck out of me with all of their talk about the possible complications that comes with high bp. 

One of the biggest complications they worried about is restricted growth, and let me tell you.. naturally delivering an 11 pound 23 inch boy without an epidural, he was not stunted in growth _at all!! The best thing that anyone can do is avoid salty foods.. and unfortunately a lot of packaged foods have increased sodium because its a preservative. I love to season my food, and have found a great season blend made by Mrs. Dash, and it is salt free. 
But if your like me, sometimes you are going to order frenchfries... because well, you are pregnant damnit. Lol, but my Dr said to compensate for eating a lot of salt is to drink a whole lot of water and dilute it out. Best luck to you all, I am pregnant with my second after a loss in January and I am not on Lebatolol for high BP, and I am 12 weeks pregnant, baby measures big  12 wk 5 days._


----------



## MamaHeather

Hey ladies,

I just was discharged from the hospital this morning after being admitted Thursday morning by my OBGYN for my blood pressure which has been hovering around 145/98 - sometimes peaking at 110!! I ended up getting the steroid shots in my hip and just bed-resting. It was scary, but good to know I was under a watchful eye. My blood and urine results are totally normal! It appears that my chronic hypertension is being aggravated by the pregnancy, but I haven't developed PIH ... yet. I'm 28 weeks and my OBGYN told me my goal was to get to 30 weeks, but that's scarily early!! I am determined to make it till at LEAST 32-34 weeks. I want to take my babe home with me when he comes.

We can do this ladies! One day at a time. Here's to amazingly tough and healthy babies!! 8)


----------



## happigail

Hi guys :) my bp was always on the high side during my pregnancy with kitty but I was never medicated for it as it hovered around that high point consistently. But at 38 weeks I had to go for a pre op for my elective section and the nurse was concerned about my pressure being slightly up from the normal high (sorry I can't remember numbers) eventually it went down enough throughout that day to be let home, but had to go to the hospital the next day to have bp checked, I wondered in thinking it would fine and never made it back out of hospital until after having kitty. It went really really high and I was preped for an emergency section, but some huge doses of bp meds and it came down just enough to wait until 39 weeks. Kitty was born 8 pound 2 ounces.

Sadly 6 months on my bp is still very high. I am on medication 3 times a day, labetalol and another old school med called Mex a something. Im on these as was TTC and they are keeping my pressure at 150/80, so all those meds just to stay at the very top of ok. 

I'm thinking I should stop TTC but I am 36 and desperately want one more child.

Is anyone else overweight? I am and trying to lose weight but it's going so slowly. I think this is the only way I'm going to control it now. 

It's extremely depressing.


----------



## Londonbump81

Isn't anyone else on methyldopa???

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttb30a1.aspx


----------



## missmayhem

sorry for deserting ladies will be back soon i promise, got my last exam tomorrow and its revision constantly xx


----------



## happigail

Londonbump81 said:


> Isn't anyone else on methyldopa???
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttb30a1.aspx

Just checked mine and yes that's what I am on... Not Mex a something as I thought x


----------



## 2nd Time Mom

Lizzy7 said:


> I'm 17 weeks tomorrow. I went to the dr. today and my blood pressure was 160/80, they checked it a little later and it was 140/80. They sent me to get blood drawn and I have to do a 24 hour urine collection. She thinks I'm at risk for getting preeclampsia. I'm so worried. :(

How did things turn out with the 24 hr urine test?????


----------



## MamaHeather

Londonbump81 said:


> Isn't anyone else on methyldopa???
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttb30a1.aspx

That was the very first Rx I was on. I took one dose after prescribed by an emergency room Dr (before I was diagnosed) and then the same day my Dr switched me to Labetalol, which I took in the pm. My Dr said that methyldopa wasn't the first line medication for pregnancy. However, I'm now on adalat and that isn't either. :S

how does it work for you?


----------



## happigail

it seems ok for me, although i'm on both labetalol and that one and not preg just ttc. my bp is still top end of normal.


----------



## soootired

Hi all just thought I would add my experiance in the hope it reasures. I hate having to take drugs in pregnancy but the doc kinda take over and you feel you have no choice. I had PIH last pregnancy, always being sent up to the maternity unit for blood (gets very anoying) and practically force fed propranolol at the end to keep it under 150/100. (propranolol inst as safe in pregnancy as labetalol but I was on that as i get bad fast heart beats too). Baby was born 8lb10oz so no growth problems, had breathing probsa at birth but not sure if that was rellated. My heartrate shot up after birth (be warned!) and I had to keep taking propranolol and stay in hospital for a while. I also breastfed and she had a slightly low heartbeat for a bit. Me being paranoid as docs were not worried. Kept to a low dose when breastfeeding only taking it when needed. She is now happy health 18 months VERY active and has always done all milestones early 
Now in changed frompropranolol to labetalol in second pregnancy as bp gone very high and omg the symptoms are horrible plus I am having to put up with fast heart rate. My doc mentioned methyldopa but saids the side effects are worse which is why labetalol is the standard (think mythyldopa is safer for babs though) Again babs is fine but being induced next week as I am struggling. Sorry if this dont make sense as I am tired lol


----------



## 2nd Time Mom

soootired said:


> Hi all just thought I would add my experiance in the hope it reasures. I hate having to take drugs in pregnancy but the doc kinda take over and you feel you have no choice. I had PIH last pregnancy, always being sent up to the maternity unit for blood (gets very anoying) and practically force fed propranolol at the end to keep it under 150/100. (propranolol inst as safe in pregnancy as labetalol but I was on that as i get bad fast heart beats too). Baby was born 8lb10oz so no growth problems, had breathing probsa at birth but not sure if that was rellated. My heartrate shot up after birth (be warned!) and I had to keep taking propranolol and stay in hospital for a while. I also breastfed and she had a slightly low heartbeat for a bit. Me being paranoid as docs were not worried. Kept to a low dose when breastfeeding only taking it when needed. She is now happy health 18 months VERY active and has always done all milestones early
> Now in changed frompropranolol to labetalol in second pregnancy as bp gone very high and omg the symptoms are horrible plus I am having to put up with fast heart rate. My doc mentioned methyldopa but saids the side effects are worse which is why labetalol is the standard (think mythyldopa is safer for babs though) Again babs is fine but being induced next week as I am struggling. Sorry if this dont make sense as I am tired lol

Sounds like the worst part is just about over chica... Hang in there & keep us posted on how you are doing & on the birth of the bambino!!! :hugs:


----------



## 2nd Time Mom

Just checking in.... Went to perinatal ultrasound yesterday where they measure the baby extensively to make sure growth is okay (been on HBP med Labetalol since April 18th @ 22 weeks)...

The LO is measuring 2 days ahead & growing just fine.... In 5 weeks I go back & start stress tests (for the baby):happydance: as well as the ultrasounds.

My BP yesterday was 144/84... Not perfect, but perfect considering I was in the 150's over 100's & rising the night they put me on meds.

Wish us luck!!!!!!!!!!!!! :baby:


----------



## anna_marie

I had high blood pressure during pregnancy and had HELLP syndrome.


----------



## jojosmami

Hi ladies! Well I'm 35 wks today and this is baby #3! I had pre-e with my 1st son ( who is 6 now) and was induced @ 36 wks, w/ my DD ( who is 2 1/2 now) I went into labor and my water broke and gave birth @ 34 wks. This pregnancy is was taking the 17 HP shots to prevent pre term labor but am having problems with my BP. Have had elevated BP off and on and some swelling and tons of headaches! Last week the high risk Dr sent me for a 24 hr urine and it came back high. I have to get another one done this coming week. I also get non stress tests 2x a wk and they check the fluid. This morning when they checked it it went from 14 on Tues to 10 today. Have already lost my mucus plug and been having contractions. Nothing steady but they def hurt!! Nervous because they mentioned if my urine continue to be high then they will probably induce me at 37 wks that is if the fluids don't continue to decrease as well! I was really hoping for a full term baby this time around but looks like that won't happen!


----------



## 2nd Time Mom

jojosmami said:


> Hi ladies! Well I'm 35 wks today and this is baby #3! I had pre-e with my 1st son ( who is 6 now) and was induced @ 36 wks, w/ my DD ( who is 2 1/2 now) I went into labor and my water broke and gave birth @ 34 wks. This pregnancy is was taking the 17 HP shots to prevent pre term labor but am having problems with my BP. Have had elevated BP off and on and some swelling and tons of headaches! Last week the high risk Dr sent me for a 24 hr urine and it came back high. I have to get another one done this coming week. I also get non stress tests 2x a wk and they check the fluid. This morning when they checked it it went from 14 on Tues to 10 today. Have already lost my mucus plug and been having contractions. Nothing steady but they def hurt!! Nervous because they mentioned if my urine continue to be high then they will probably induce me at 37 wks that is if the fluids don't continue to decrease as well! I was really hoping for a full term baby this time around but looks like that won't happen!

Good Luck on going full term this time around!


----------



## missmayhem

37 weeks is full term hunny so no need to stress!!! baby will be just fine

i've had my 12 week scan and all is well with the baby, have announced to every body and now just relaxing about the house, helps the BP is my excuse


----------



## soootired

Baby number 2 induced at 39 weeks, took propranolol from 33 weeks then labetalol at the last few days to try and keep blood pressure under 150/100 but regularly went over this. Baby 9lb!!!!!! and very healthy :0-). Blood pressure probs went instanly unlike last time and feel better than I have in months. 
Good luck ladies


----------



## happigail

soootired said:


> Baby number 2 induced at 39 weeks, took propranolol from 33 weeks then labetalol at the last few days to try and keep blood pressure under 150/100 but regularly went over this. Baby 9lb!!!!!! and very healthy :0-). Blood pressure probs went instanly unlike last time and feel better than I have in months.
> Good luck ladies

I want to be able to write a post like this x


----------



## Becky9384

Hey girls mind if I join? I am in the hospital right now with HPB. I had a 140/90 around 25-26 weeks and was put in the hospital for a day to do a 24 hour urine which came back clean. I've had labs almost every week too. Well Thursday night I had a spike of 161/98 then it went up to 180/97. It dropped but went down to like 122/101. I should be going home tonight though to be on home bed rest for two weeks till it's safe to deliver Paige. I hope she doesn't have to come out any earlier than that I don't want her to stay in the hospital. So here's to hoping i make it two more weeks on bed rest!! I can't wait to meet my baby girl!! :hugs: To everyone in the same situation!!


----------



## soootired

happigail said:


> soootired said:
> 
> 
> Baby number 2 induced at 39 weeks, took propranolol from 33 weeks then labetalol at the last few days to try and keep blood pressure under 150/100 but regularly went over this. Baby 9lb!!!!!! and very healthy :0-). Blood pressure probs went instanly unlike last time and feel better than I have in months.
> Good luck ladies
> 
> I want to be able to write a post like this xClick to expand...

I am sure you will  its so stressful taking drugs and not knowing what is best but all worth it in the end. good luck


----------



## 2nd Time Mom

Becky9384 said:


> Hey girls mind if I join? I am in the hospital right now with HPB. I had a 140/90 around 25-26 weeks and was put in the hospital for a day to do a 24 hour urine which came back clean. I've had labs almost every week too. Well Thursday night I had a spike of 161/98 then it went up to 180/97. It dropped but went down to like 122/101. I should be going home tonight though to be on home bed rest for two weeks till it's safe to deliver Paige. I hope she doesn't have to come out any earlier than that I don't want her to stay in the hospital. So here's to hoping i make it two more weeks on bed rest!! I can't wait to meet my baby girl!! :hugs: To everyone in the same situation!!

Wishing you the best & hoping your little one stays in the oven as long as possible!!!! :hugs:


----------



## happigail

Well girls I am now 4 weeks pregnant... So this should be an interesting ride. Happy and terrified all in one.

Editing to add: I have had an ectopic pregnancy.


----------



## you&me

:happydance: Huge congratulations Happigail!!!


----------



## happigail

you&me said:


> :happydance: Huge congratulations Happigail!!!

Thank you loads! Please can friend request you? I think you give great advice and I have recognise you from the boards forever! I adore your avatar.


----------



## you&me

happigail said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: Huge congratulations Happigail!!!
> 
> Thank you loads! Please can friend request you? I think you give great advice and I have recognise you from the boards forever! I adore your avatar.Click to expand...

Awww thankyou :hugs: please do, that would be great!!

I am in most sections of the board: preemie section because of Reagan, baby club for Amber...and now pregnancy forums too :rofl:


----------



## nov_mum

Hi ladies, is it ok if I join also? I have a history or PE with both previous pregnancies and was induced at 35 and 38 weeks. Both times I became symptomatic around 31-33 weeks and got protein a week or two later. This time around I have symptoms at 22 weeks so am I bit freaked out to say the least. I have been started on methyldopa which is like having a hangover from hell! I constantly want to sleep and the headaches are awful. Every morning I wake up I feel like I drank 4 bottles of chardonnay! 

Anyway, I am hoping to get as far along as possible, at least 30 weeks as I see the outcomes tend to be a bit better. Every time I read of a 27 or 28 weeker being born and doing well I am over the moon and it gives me reassurance.


----------



## Becky9384

Just found out that with my bp creeping up and what not I will be induced before 38 weeks!!!!!!! Holy moly thats like next week! :) Getting so excited!!


----------



## needshelp

I recently got told my blood pressure was slightly high. They told me that they were not going to worry yet as I'm only 21 weeks but would closely monitor...i'm having severe cramping on my right side (right beside my belly button) would this be the reason? with high blood pressure, is it best to rest or walk it off? i went for a two mile walk today thinking exercise was good for it!!? I'm not sure as I'm new to this all!! thanks in advance for any ideas or thoughts!


----------



## Becky9384

My doctor advised rest.. i wouldn't try to walk it off just in case it gets worse.


----------



## MamaHeather

nov_mum said:


> Hi ladies, is it ok if I join also? I have a history or PE with both previous pregnancies and was induced at 35 and 38 weeks. Both times I became symptomatic around 31-33 weeks and got protein a week or two later. This time around I have symptoms at 22 weeks so am I bit freaked out to say the least. I have been started on methyldopa which is like having a hangover from hell! I constantly want to sleep and the headaches are awful. Every morning I wake up I feel like I drank 4 bottles of chardonnay!
> 
> Anyway, I am hoping to get as far along as possible, at least 30 weeks as I see the outcomes tend to be a bit better. Every time I read of a 27 or 28 weeker being born and doing well I am over the moon and it gives me reassurance.

Hi! 

I just wanted to encourage you! I am 31+1 and my blood pressure was 155/115 at 11 weeks, and they never thought I would be able to carry very far. I was hospitalized a bit ago, given steroids and expected to be induced, but my labile bp settled and here I am, still preggers! My next goal was 30 weeks, which I just passed. And now, my next goal is 32 weeks, which I know I can make it to. 

Bp meds make me feel like garbage, and I can't wait to get off of them. We just do NOT mix. A really great way to lessen the symptoms and side effects is to drink an obscene amount of water. I hope you start to adjust to them soon and you feel better. Always try to stay positive...the docs aren't always right! ;)


----------



## MamaHeather

needshelp said:


> I recently got told my blood pressure was slightly high. They told me that they were not going to worry yet as I'm only 21 weeks but would closely monitor...i'm having severe cramping on my right side (right beside my belly button) would this be the reason? with high blood pressure, is it best to rest or walk it off? i went for a two mile walk today thinking exercise was good for it!!? I'm not sure as I'm new to this all!! thanks in advance for any ideas or thoughts!

I would just rest. I am actually on bedrest to help keep my bp down, and its working! And sitting down is not the same - make sure to lay back and get those feet up! Good luck!


----------



## knockedupchic

Thank you so much for this post. I'm 14 weeks with chronic high blood pressure. Everytime I go to the dr. it keeps increasing so she keeps increasing my meds (I'm on methyldopa 1000mg). I've never been preggo before and I'm scared. I know that doesn't help the situation. The medication is horrible. I sleep alot. Hope my little boy is not feeling as bad as I am. You ladies give me hope.


----------



## MamaHeather

knockedupchic said:


> Thank you so much for this post. I'm 14 weeks with chronic high blood pressure. Everytime I go to the dr. it keeps increasing so she keeps increasing my meds (I'm on methyldopa 1000mg). I've never been preggo before and I'm scared. I know that doesn't help the situation. The medication is horrible. I sleep alot. Hope my little boy is not feeling as bad as I am. You ladies give me hope.


I totally understand. :) The nicest thing I have learned from this experience is that our bodies take most of the impact, and our babies swim around inside, mostly ignorant of the situation at hand. Sometimes growth is restricted, but as long as you are monitored, you should be fine. 

I was 11 weeks when diagnosed with chronic and medicated that day - and its been a ride!! The hardest thing I have ever done, especially bedrest with two older kids! Lean on those around you, take it easy, and just enjoy this pregnancy for its own attributes. I am almost 32 weeks, which was what my obgyn originally said was my goal for gestation! You can do it! :hugs:


----------



## soybeangirl

I was placed on moderate bed rest today. I was diagnosed with chronic high bp when i was 17. I have taken meds for approx 10 years and switched to labatalol a year ago when i told my gyn i was ready to try and get pregnant. the first 2 trimesters were managed really well. i was on 200 mg per day. This past week my bp has consistantly read 150/100 and today my doc put me on "princess rest". i can get up to pee, poop and go to church. Lol. I will be 32 weeks on next Tuesday and he is thinking i will probably have a baby by 36 weeks. Uh. Yikes. 

I'm glad to read so many success stories regarding bp issues. It's nice to know I'm not alone!


----------



## vermeil

Hello ladies! Just thought you would like an encouraging story, albeit a bit of an extreme one :wacko:

I had high BP throughout my pregnancy, and developped pre-e early. My baby was sooo behind in development he was a severe care of iugr (intra uterine growth restriction), under the 2nd percentile for size. 

at 27 weeks he had the weight of 23 weeks and was no longer gaining weight. The doctors were VERY pessimistic and gave him 25% survival odds. IF he did survive he would probably be severely handicapped; they recommended termination. 

Doctors what do they know pff ;) Just click on the link at my sig for the outcome and pictures :flower:


----------



## georgina.miss

hi ya girlies - i have the same high bp and its driving me crazy every week they up my dose and now im on 300mg x 4 times a day thats 1200mg labetalol a day!! its making me feel like CRAP all drowsy and achey i hate it :( it seems every times they up my dose which is once a week they work for about 5 days then it starts going back up again its ridiculous but i suppose theyre just trying to keep him cooking for as long as possible but hopefully being induced at 38 weeks :D

xxxx


----------



## MamaHeather

georgina.miss said:


> hi ya girlies - i have the same high bp and its driving me crazy every week they up my dose and now im on 300mg x 4 times a day thats 1200mg labetalol a day!! its making me feel like CRAP all drowsy and achey i hate it :( it seems every times they up my dose which is once a week they work for about 5 days then it starts going back up again its ridiculous but i suppose theyre just trying to keep him cooking for as long as possible but hopefully being induced at 38 weeks :D
> 
> xxxx

Holy Moly! I was on a 100mg Labetalol twice a day at the beginning, and it made me feel awful! How on EARTH do you survive on 1200mg? I guess when it helps him stay in and cooking, its all worth it, hey? 
Look how close you are though! How encouraging! My next goal is 34 weeks - so to see you hanging in there at 35 weeks is so awesome. Good luck!! 8)


----------



## mygirl

in some ways i am hoping i dont end up here having to post, but if i do i will be glad of the support you ladies show. my DD was induced at 37weeks due to #PE and my BP stayed high for months, i was on meds but i cant remember what. so far so good, my BP is normal but it only went up at 36weeks last time so i have a way to go yet. i just dont wnt to be induced this time if i can help it. good luck to you all!!!


----------



## missmayhem

good morning ladies hope that you all had a nice weekend, my BP seems a bit lower than what it normally sits at and is in the normal range so far. which i am over the moon about


still have a feeling it will creep up thou


----------



## soybeangirl

Yippee!! Any low reading is a great start to the day. Don't you hate that nagging feeling that you know it will be creeping back up as the day goes on. 

I will be 32 weeks tomorrow and have gotten a consistant reading of around 150/100 for the past 2 weeks. My labetalol dose has been increased to 500mg per day and so far it doesn't seem to be lowering it. My doctor is going to look into another drug, I think. He is also planning a non-stress test and the 24 hour pee capture for this week. Then a few visits with the high risk doc and a possible c section at 35 or 36 weeks. Anyone else looking at the same prognosis?? Anyone done the pee thing? The non stress test? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## georgina.miss

soybeangirl said:


> Yippee!! Any low reading is a great start to the day. Don't you hate that nagging feeling that you know it will be creeping back up as the day goes on.
> 
> I will be 32 weeks tomorrow and have gotten a consistant reading of around 150/100 for the past 2 weeks. My labetalol dose has been increased to 500mg per day and so far it doesn't seem to be lowering it. My doctor is going to look into another drug, I think. He is also planning a non-stress test and the 24 hour pee capture for this week. Then a few visits with the high risk doc and a possible c section at 35 or 36 weeks. Anyone else looking at the same prognosis?? Anyone done the pee thing? The non stress test? Any advice appreciated.

heya what does the non stress consist of? also whats the 24 hour pee thing?? sounds like your doc has done a lot more than mine has when my bp started off high he just put me on 600mg labetalol a day and has just increased it every week since then but now it seems that 1200mg a day is keeping it under control well kind of it still goes up quite often but i dont want them to put me on anymore- do they make u feel crap like they do me??? xxx


----------



## georgina.miss

MamaHeather said:


> georgina.miss said:
> 
> 
> hi ya girlies - i have the same high bp and its driving me crazy every week they up my dose and now im on 300mg x 4 times a day thats 1200mg labetalol a day!! its making me feel like CRAP all drowsy and achey i hate it :( it seems every times they up my dose which is once a week they work for about 5 days then it starts going back up again its ridiculous but i suppose theyre just trying to keep him cooking for as long as possible but hopefully being induced at 38 weeks :D
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Holy Moly! I was on a 100mg Labetalol twice a day at the beginning, and it made me feel awful! How on EARTH do you survive on 1200mg? I guess when it helps him stay in and cooking, its all worth it, hey?
> Look how close you are though! How encouraging! My next goal is 34 weeks - so to see you hanging in there at 35 weeks is so awesome. Good luck!! 8)Click to expand...

yep i think it varies from consultant to consultant as to what meds etc they put u on and how much- and yes they DEFFO make u feel like crap all drowsy and lifeless!!!lol its so stressful knowing that everytime the midwife comes round or u go to the docs u end up back at hospital because its gone high again its soo annoying but try and think positive u want to keep him in there as long as possible even though it is a worry for u and make sure u ask for a growth scan if they havent given u one yet ??? Good luck and try and rest as much as possible :) its soooo boring but its the only thing hat works i think! xxx


----------



## MamaHeather

yep i think it varies from consultant to consultant as to what meds etc they put u on and how much- and yes they DEFFO make u feel like crap all drowsy and lifeless!!!lol its so stressful knowing that everytime the midwife comes round or u go to the docs u end up back at hospital because its gone high again its soo annoying but try and think positive u want to keep him in there as long as possible even though it is a worry for u and make sure u ask for a growth scan if they havent given u one yet ??? Good luck and try and rest as much as possible :) its soooo boring but its the only thing hat works i think! xxx[/QUOTE]

Isn't it boring?! Since Friday, my bps haven't dipped back down into the 80's, which they usually have done. I've been consistently in the mid to high nineties, and my parameters are set at 100 for the diastolic. Eeep! I really don't want to wind up back in L&D, or be induced this early!! 

I have growth scans every 2 weeks, and we jus had a HUGE shocker on Friday! Two weeks ago, baby was 2lbs 9oz, and the perinatologist was concerned about intrauterine growth restriction. He advised me to come back in two weeks, which we did, and on Friday he measured 4lbs, 2oz!! Holy smokes! So, needless to say, so far his growth is not restricted. :)

I have had three 24-hour urine tests. I've always had clear urine and blood results. Only ever a trace amount of protein in my urine. I find saving and collecting sooooo icky.  

I started off on Labetalol and it made me feel like major CRAP. I could barely function. The adalat/procardia is much easier on me. There are still awful side effects, but it's better than being a numbed out zombie. At this point in your pregnancy though, it may be best to just ride it out? You're almost done!! (I'm soooooo envious!!)


----------



## hmlarue

Hi everyone! i'm 12 weeks along now on child #2 and i just found out that my bp is high it has been 160s/100s so my dr has put me on labetalol i am a little nervous because of a few things that i have read about it and the effects on unborn babies are unknown well at least from what i have read. Is there anyone out there who has taken it during early pregnancy? I have enough complications to worry about now i got this to top it off. Im very high risk for premature delivery because my 1st 2 were born early 1 of which was born at 24 weeks and did not survive due to her lungs being undeveloped if there is anyone out there who could offer me a little help or encouragement i would really be very appreciative! thank you :winkwink:


----------



## soybeangirl

hm- I have been on labetalol my entire pregnancy. In fact, I have had high bp since about 17 years old so when i told my ob/gyn i was ready to start a family, he went ahead and switched me to labetalol to make sure it would control my pressure. 

I have been one of the lucky ones who has no side effects from it! Aside from the occasional tingly head, I barely know I'm taking it. In the last few weeks I have had a significant spike in bp so I have been increased to 500mg poer day and I tend to get really sleepy on such a high dose. Good news... along with the dose increase came bed rest! 

Don't get discouraged. The effects of the meds are far less risky than the effects of pre-E or toxemia. My advise to you would be to stay off your feet as much as possible and really try to keep your stress down. Hang in there!!


----------



## soybeangirl

heya what does the non stress consist of? also whats the 24 hour pee thing?? sounds like your doc has done a lot more than mine has when my bp started off high he just put me on 600mg labetalol a day and has just increased it every week since then but now it seems that 1200mg a day is keeping it under control well kind of it still goes up quite often but i dont want them to put me on anymore- do they make u feel crap like they do me??? xxx[/QUOTE]


The non stress test is just being hooked up to the monitor to be sure the baby is responding safely to my high pressure. It sounds way worse than it is. The pee test is basically where you collect your pee in a jug for 24 hours and they send it to the lab for extensive tests. Gross. I have escaped the pee one so far!!

The pills do make me feel really sleepy. Like.. I shouldn't even drive a car. The only other side effect I have is a tingly scalp. It's hard to describe but it seems harmless. The labetalol has done an ok job to control my pressure but not great. I will be switched as soon as I deliver. 

You know, the only reason we are on the labetalol is because it's the only med approved for pregos that can be given via IV. If we go into crisis, they can hook us up to a drip and get the pressure down quickly. We aren't commited forever and if it's THAT bad, you should ask for another drug. 

Are you getting SO excited?!?!!?


----------



## MamaHeather

soybeangirl said:


> heya what does the non stress consist of? also whats the 24 hour pee thing?? sounds like your doc has done a lot more than mine has when my bp started off high he just put me on 600mg labetalol a day and has just increased it every week since then but now it seems that 1200mg a day is keeping it under control well kind of it still goes up quite often but i dont want them to put me on anymore- do they make u feel crap like they do me??? xxx


The non stress test is just being hooked up to the monitor to be sure the baby is responding safely to my high pressure. It sounds way worse than it is. The pee test is basically where you collect your pee in a jug for 24 hours and they send it to the lab for extensive tests. Gross. I have escaped the pee one so far!!

The pills do make me feel really sleepy. Like.. I shouldn't even drive a car. The only other side effect I have is a tingly scalp. It's hard to describe but it seems harmless. The labetalol has done an ok job to control my pressure but not great. I will be switched as soon as I deliver. 

You know, the only reason we are on the labetalol is because it's the only med approved for pregos that can be given via IV. If we go into crisis, they can hook us up to a drip and get the pressure down quickly. We aren't commited forever and if it's THAT bad, you should ask for another drug. 

Are you getting SO excited?!?!!?[/QUOTE]

Hi ladies!!

I hope you are all gestating wonderfully! I write from the hospital, where I have been since last Thursday. I spiked and they in fact, gave me pushes of LAbetalol through an IV. They also doubled my morning dose of Adalat, which seems to be helping. 

On Friday I will be 35 weeks! My drs didn't think I would make it to 32, especially with the scare at 29 weeks! Now, as long as my bloodwork is clear tomorrow and my numbers stay low till Friday, I get a weekend pass to go home! Then, back here on Monday. This morning, my bp was 117/77!! WHAT?!?! Its NEVER been that low. All that considered though, I am on "profound bedrest" and can only get up to pee. That is it. I am also now on blood thinners that I get in my tummy every 12 hours to prevent blood clots. I am bored out of my MIND (there's no TV or wifi here - I am using my husbands works internet stick!) but I totally see the light at the end of the tunnel. 

My dr says that I will come back on Monday, and she will nudge me day by day closer to 36 weeks. I can't believe this kid has been safe in me this whole time!! Our bodies are wonderful - even if sometimes frustrating - things!

How are you all doing? :)


----------



## MamaHeather

ps: I got a mega itchy/crawly scalp when I was on labetalol, too, and headaches, and SOOOO sleepy. Like a zombie. I hope you adjust soon!


----------



## nov_mum

wow, mamaheather. Being on bedrest with little people must be challenging at times. I was thinking about it the other day and how much it throws a spanner in the works. Still, the outcome is the main thing. I'm pleased you have gotten along so far. 35 weeks is a fab place to be and 36 would be awesome!!

I am now 26+4 and off for a scan and to see the OB tomorrow. Not overly convinced she will do anything but I feel pretty bad this week and my BP has been sitting around 144/96 most of the time. This am before getting out of bed it was 144/100 so it is not a downward trend by any means : ( I think it is time for more meds. I am on methyldopa 750mgs a day so there is a lot of room for movement with that and plenty of other meds to augment so I am feeling pretty relaxed about the situation. I think we still have plenty of week in utero in us yet : )


----------



## AngelaSD

HI everyone!

I am almost 28 years old, just found out this weekend I am pregnant! GREAT NEWS! I am about 4 weeks pregnant and after researching my blood pressure medication I have been on (Labetalol) I am freaking out a little bit. I have seen a few posts on here that HAVE made me feel better though. When I googled my medication all that came up was negative stuff and its made me think twice about it. I have been on high blood pressure medication since I was 22 years old (all in the family) and have been on Labetalol for the last 2 months. My blood pressure reading was fantastic yesterday at the Dr (118/79) but now after researching am scared. Please HELP! Can I even switch medication at this point? Has anyone switched from one BP med to another while they were pregnant?:nope:

Please help! I could use some support from others with High Blood Pressure. It is hard to find people who ALREADY HAVE high BP BEFORE beign pregnant.


----------



## mononoke

Hi AngelaSD:

I take it that you have delivered your baby by now since your post was dated back in 2011. Like you, I have an early onset of hypertension and since 27 I am already on maintenance drug since HBP runs in my family.
I am now 36 years old.

I was using Benicar before and my BP was wonderful. However, when I told my PCP that we were trying to conceive, he said that the Benicar is not safe during or when trying for pregnancy.

I was put on Methyldopa originally but I didn't respond well even when I was taking 500mg 3x a day; my BP was still shooting up. Since mine was conceived via IVF, a month before my cycle, I was switched to Labetalol and my BP was fantastic. It is controlled at <180/<90. I am taking 200mg 2x a day.

Like you, I did some research if the drug was safe during pregnancy and most especially during the first trimester, I was surprised that it was listed as a Class "C" for pregnancy risk. So I tried looking in the internet for some mother that might have some experience with it - I found your post. I was wondering if you have taken it throughout your pregnancy? If so, did you respond well and was there any complications with the baby? I found a perinatal peer journal online and in this site they were saying that methyldopa and labetalol are the first line of treatment for HBP in pregnancy. The difference though is that Methyldopa is a class B while Labetalol is C. Sadly, the former did not work for me.

I am now 7+2 weeks pregnant and had been on Labetalol since we were trying to conceive and will most likely be on it through out the pregnancy. I would really appreciate some input and information to set my mind at ease. Thank you for your time.


----------



## mwah_xx

mononoke said:


> Hi AngelaSD:
> 
> I take it that you have delivered your baby by now since your post was dated back in 2011. Like you, I have an early onset of hypertension and since 27 I am already on maintenance drug since HBP runs in my family.
> I am now 36 years old.
> 
> I was using Benicar before and my BP was wonderful. However, when I told my PCP that we were trying to conceive, he said that the Benicar is not safe during or when trying for pregnancy.
> 
> I was put on Methyldopa originally but I didn't respond well even when I was taking 500mg 3x a day; my BP was still shooting up. Since mine was conceived via IVF, a month before my cycle, I was switched to Labetalol and my BP was fantastic. It is controlled at <180/<90. I am taking 200mg 2x a day.
> 
> Like you, I did some research if the drug was safe during pregnancy and most especially during the first trimester, I was surprised that it was listed as a Class "C" for pregnancy risk. So I tried looking in the internet for some mother that might have some experience with it - I found your post. I was wondering if you have taken it throughout your pregnancy? If so, did you respond well and was there any complications with the baby? I found a perinatal peer journal online and in this site they were saying that methyldopa and labetalol are the first line of treatment for HBP in pregnancy. The difference though is that Methyldopa is a class B while Labetalol is C. Sadly, the former did not work for me.
> 
> I am now 7+2 weeks pregnant and had been on Labetalol since we were trying to conceive and will most likely be on it through out the pregnancy. I would really appreciate some input and information to set my mind at ease. Thank you for your time.

Hi - I was the same I don't respond well to methyldopa at all and my bp was creeping up. 

My whole pregnancy I was on labetelol 200mg x 2 a day. I now have a healthy nearly 16 month old baby boy and I made it all the way to 39+6 weeks pregnant before my bp went up to the point where I needed to be induced (and even then it was 140/90 with no protein)

The worrying things for me is the potential of iugr and my lo was born smaller (6lbs7oz on the 9th percentile) and I was monitored with growth scans every few weeks from 28 weeks.

Be prepared to do a lot of antenatal visits! Towards the end I was going every other day to have my bp measured as they didn't like what was happening with it.

I've been on bp mess since I was 21. If you have any questions send me a pm and I can tell you what my experience was like.


----------



## surprisepg

Ive been on labetelol since 8 weeks. High BP runs in my family and through the years my BP has been up and down but not to the point where medication was required.

My last pregnancy (twins) my BP went through the roof suddenly at 29 weeks. Its was 180/120. I was hospitalised immediately and told if BP didnt come down my boys would be taken via c-section. Luckily BP went down and with meds was controlled till I was 37 weeks.

Last week had my OB appt and BP has gone up. Im now on Lebetelol 3 x 200mg a day. I'm hoping that i can get to at least 37 weeks again. OB is hopeful in getting me to 38-39 weeks.

My worry is that bubs will be on the small side because of this. My last scan at 27 weeks tech said he was on the 10th percentile. My bump is measuring spot on. Im going in at 34 weeks for another growth scan just hoping that hes grown.


----------



## mononoke

Hi Surprisepg:

Thank you for your reply. I am also carrying twins :). Before 37weeks was already considered full term but what I have been reading is that it has been recently changed to 39 weeks?? Based upon my research, with twin gestation the average weeks that they are delivered is at 37 weeks. Both of my older kids were born at exactly 37 weeks (this is prior to the onset of my HBP)..so I guess with my twin pregnancy my goal is to at least reach 34 weeks.

I also read that the most common side effect of Labetalol is low birth weight. Do you mind if I ask what are your twins' weights when they were born. I considered myself petite and my DH is also not every tall so I am not really expecting big babies since both my singleton where just around 7 lbs.

Thanks again!

:thumbup:


----------



## surprisepg

Hi mononoke,

I read the 39 week thing too and asked OB and she said 37 is still considered full term it hasnt changed so I dont know whats going on with that lol

My boys were 5lbs 11ounces and 6lbs 2ounces at birth. The bigger twin had trouble sucking the first couple of days but by the end of his first week he was latching using a nipple shield. Other than that they were fine.

Its funny because i also have GD but I guess the BP meds affect baby more since my blood sugars are under control. I'll be happy if LO is 7lbs *fingers crossed*


----------

